# Mio/Mckinely Report



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Off to Mio and Mckinely this weekend will have hatch updates and river conditions for you on Monday. Have a great weekend everyone and Tight Lines


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Well got back after spendin Sat thru Monday afternoon in Mckinely on the Ausable and the Rifle river rec area. Sat Night on The Ausable 1 Brown less than 10". Fished 7:30 pm til dark saw alot of White Miller Caddis,B.W.O's #20 and #22 and 1 or 2 White Flies. Sunday fished 2:30 pm til dark (45 min dinner break in between) got 3 Browns all 10" or less same hatches but maybe a dozen or so more White Flies. Of the 2 days in Mckinely a size 14 White winged Chartruese bodied X caddis worked the best and a Size 12 White Parachute White Fly picked up 1 fish. Had a few pop offs and missed takes. All in all it wasnt the greatest fishing but was pretty good. Fished the Rifle River Rec Area Monday bout 1:30 pm til around 4 pm. Got 4 dink Rainbows on size 14 and 16 Black and Cinnamon Flying Ants. But I did get a heck of a deal on corn and Hot peppers at a roadside fruit stand off 33. :lol: Sat eve in Mckinely got to watch the locals jump off Mckinely Bridge and kept thinkin to myself "ok if they dive off get into a possible life risking situation do i risk my own neck over stupidity?? :lol: Tight Lines


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Great report! 

Oooh Boy, you got me flared up here....I may just head up there early Friday for a days worth of fishing...


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

We were up there and tubed from Mckinley down to the 4001 bridge
saturday right after the rain stopped. I saw fish here and there raising
but I didn't have my rod with me.. thats a nice section of river.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Just got back this afternoon, so here's my report...

Tricos, tricos, tricos... also your usual caddis here and there in cream, mottled, and dark grey. Saw a few mayflies in the 18 and smaller szs.

Did well with nymphs, dry flys, and wet flies. I spent all of that time wading. Try a size 20 adams. This one produced a lot of fish for me with my 2wt setup. Get one that floats high. 










On the way home I mapped out a half dozen trout lakes. Having a half an hour left before I truly had to be on the road, I rigged up my 6 wt, laced it with a 12 ft 2x leader, a 3x tippet and tied on a green Marabou leech sz 6. Within 15 minutes I was wrestling this hog of a rainbow. It was neat and I had the whole place to myself!










Then I woke up and found myself sitting down with the family at dinner....oh hum.

Post it note: On Saturday at MIO, I was fishing opposite of another fly fisher on the other side of river. I noticed that there were trout rising all around him. All within probably 3-10 ft away! So was he catching anything? Nope, why? Because he was totally focused on casting to the other side with these beautiful long 40 ft casts. Man, don't pass up those rises along the bank. Ya, sometimes they are dinks, but now and then it's a nice average 10-12", and maybe, just maybe that 20". I was cringing everytime I saw a trout rise directly behind him.


----------



## kgibby91 (Mar 7, 2007)

i went up there earlier in the season round the hex there were a lot of dinks rising really close to us. we cought a lot but no big ones. only the big sucker i caught under the bridge by the dam. i first thought it was a nice trout, pulled it up and it was a huge sucker.

good luck everyone


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Bomba said:


> We were up there and tubed from Mckinley down to the 4001 bridge
> saturday right after the rain stopped. I saw fish here and there raising
> but I didn't have my rod with me.. thats a nice section of river.


That is my favorite section to float. I love watching the eagles!


----------

